# The time has come...



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, after weeks of research and planning, I am about to order my first two kits since high school, and I am as giddy as a little school girl. Gonna go with the Revell/Monogram 1/35 Panzerspahwagen Sd. Kfz. 232 for build #1 and the Tamiya 1/35 German 88mm Gun Flak 36 37 for build #2. I will also be getting the Tamiya 1/35 German Tank Crew at Rest because the crew that comes with the panzerspahwagen is decked out for the N. Africa campaign and I would rather do a set up of them in Europe. Will do my best to make updates with pics as I make progress.

*EDIT*
I forgot to mention that not only are these going to be my first builds since high school, but also my first attempts at armor so it should be interesting.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Note the old ex Monogram 232 is 1/32 scale not 1/35. Tamiya makes a nice 232 as well but its now eclipsed by the new AFV Club kit. Monogram's is not bad for its age but it is huge compared to 1/35 stuff. Note also that the Tamiya German tank crew set is a bit odd in that they are a mix of SS and Army types and do not all go with each other. Most also wear uniforms more suitable for 1943-45 while the 8 rad was used in the 1940 campaigns, in Africa and Italy. For 1940 you need crew wearing the Panzerberet.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll have to do some more readin then, but from what I've seen so far, they stopped makin em in '43 but refit them with new radio equipemnt etc rather than pulling them out of service.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They did stop making them in 1943 and the later vehicles differ a bit from the earlier ones. Its not like they made the same armored car with no changes during the whole production time. Looking at photos, i can't think of a single one showing the vehicle in NW Europe after D-Day, although they can be seen in the 1940 battles, the Balkans, N. Africa etc. And the Monogram/Revell kit is 1/32 so not easily compatible with 1/35 stuff. Sometimes its easier to pick a time period or scenario that you want to model first, then get the appropriate kit rather than try to shoe horn in a vehicle that is more unlikely.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I did see some photos of refit 232's in Normandy as well as refit 232's with battle damage in Germany. I have not found pics to support this, but I have read that they were used in Germany when the allied forces were bearing down on Berlin. Beyond that, we're just gonna have to agree to disagree...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They were used (I can't find a photo that I can recall) although they are probably late types of the 232 which differ considerably from the early type and would be fairly uncommon. The 234 was very common. I'd do the Monogram kit as a vehicle from Greece or Italy myself. It's a cool kit. You can also use the old Airfix Multipose figures with it, as they are 1/32 scale.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Slight change of plans... I ordered the 88 kit for my dad for Father's Day next month. When it arrived, I took one look at it and had to have it. I ordered that one instead of the Panzerspahwagen so gonna reverse the order I'm doin the models in.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the 88


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I am resurrecting this thread to say...I am dying over here. had my 88 kit for a week and a half or so but have not been able to start it yet. Because of the time off I took from the hobby, I have had to start over with brushes, paints, the whole nine yards. I ordered a dozen or so paints that I am waiting on so I can get goin on this thing. Might I recommend if you are ever put in this situation, don't open the box until everything has arrived. Definitely happy with this purchase though. By far the most detailed kit I've ever seen. I can hardly wait to get started.


----------



## Crazyfellow1 (Jun 6, 2012)

That's a bummer, I hope you get your paints soon.


----------

